# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  If you could play with ANYONE....

## CSIMelissa

Ok, fun question, if you could jam with anyone who would you choose? Another mandolinist? A band? Mind you, for this fantasy question they can be alive or dearly departed.

I would love to play with Peter Buck and Mike Mills from REM (no surprise there - Peter inspired me) or if they weren't available, I'd choose the Bangles since they have used mandolins in songs on their past 3 albums.

Have fun pretending people! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## lflngpicker

I would jam with what some would say is an odd combination of Barry Gibb, Glen Campbell, Ricky Skaggs and Jackson Browne.  Those are my four favorite music artists.

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## Jim McCullough

Martin Carthy and Luke Plumb ( to play the tricky mandolin bits)

----------


## DataNick

Bill Monroe...

----------

Amanda Gregg, 

Gary Hedrick, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## ricomando

Taylor Swift , Cher ,Grace Jones

----------


## jaycat

Billie Holiday. Hands down, no question, period, exclamation point, embossed.

(It is a fun question.)

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## George R. Lane

Mozart.

----------

Marc Ferry

----------


## Joseph Baker

You know, this question fills an old geezer like me full of memories.
If I could play with ANYONE, it wouldn't be anyone famous.
If I could play with anyone, I would love to play with my old college buddies again
I might not have been a very good musician back then, but the times we had were the best.
I wish we could all play together again...

Joseph Baker
Kentucky mandolin

----------

Bertram Henze, 

CSIMelissa, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Flec, 

jaycat, 

Jim, 

Mike Bunting, 

Randolph, 

Shanahan

----------


## barry

Don't have to think about this one for too long.......
Jerry Garcia!!!

----------

Denman John, 

Gary Hedrick, 

Scot Thayer, 

sgrexa

----------


## AlanN

The Dawg

----------

Gary Hedrick, 

Ivyguitar, 

Jim

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

DataNick and fatt-dad.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## barney 59

Nina Simone....

----------


## Michael Bridges

Easy one. Duane Allman!

----------

DataNick, 

lflngpicker

----------


## CSIMelissa

Loving everyone's responses! So varied!  Further proof that music captures our hearts, minds and imagination!!

----------

Mandolincelli

----------


## yankees1

Grandpa Jones, John Denver, Suzie Bogguss, the Beatles, Pete Martin

----------

Ellen T

----------


## Nick Pooch

Jethro burns and steve goodman! They combined everything I love with music when they collabed.

----------

KEB, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

w burton

----------


## Charles E.

After all the festivals I have been to, I have had more enjoyment just playing with ANYONE!

----------


## John Duncan

Kenny Baker

----------

DataNick, 

doc holiday, 

farmerjones, 

Gary Hedrick

----------


## Marty Jacobson

What, we have to pick just one? Impossible.

----------


## DataNick

> DataNick and fatt-dad.


Ha! Surely on my part you jest!...LOL!

----------


## F-2 Dave

Moses..........or William Shatner.

Seriously though, Vassar Clements and/or Doc Watson.

----------

Shanachie

----------


## mandocrucian

(Sandy Denny)

----------

Darren Bailey, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## Bertram Henze

Does it have to be music?

----------

LongBlackVeil, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Mike Bunting

Jr. Gone Wild.

----------


## John Hill

Miles Davis.

----------

Mandolincelli

----------


## sgarrity

Monroe

----------

DataNick

----------


## roysboy

Joni mitchell

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I'd have to go for Bobby Hicks & Kenny Baker to start off. Then Herschel Sizemore,John Reischman,Infamous Stringdusters ( in the hope they give me a job - sweeping up !).Blue Highway,Del McCoury, a re-formed 'Desert Rose Band' & a few dozen others i'd think of along the way. I don't play with anybody,so,if i'm going to have daydreams i'll make 'em BIG ones !!!, :Grin: 
                                                                                                                                         Ivan :Wink:

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## Ellen T

I have too many types of music I love to pick just one.

Riders in the Sky
George Gershwin
Isaac Stern
Antonio Carlos Jobim
John Williams (the guitarist)
John Denver (I use his songs for my warm-up most days)
Grace and Tony
Peter Frampton
The Mavericks

Don't know if my taste is eclectic or schizophrenic.

----------


## Zissou Intern

Norman Blake
Neil Young
Gillian Welch 
David Rawlings
James McMurtry
Emmylou Harris
Jackson Browne
Dirk Powell
Willie Watson
Ry Cooder
Harry Manx
Van Morrison
Martha Scanlan
Jack Johnson
David Lindley

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

Bill Monroe and then Doyle Lawson.....

----------

DataNick

----------


## GreenMTBoy

Well, Last night I saw Don Stiernberg .
I am amazed at how great a player he is ...So ....that is my answer Don Stiernberg  He was incredible .

----------


## Mandoplumb

Don Reno, the man looked like he was always having fun, live shows, recording sessions, his enjoyment, and love of the music shown thru.

----------

William Smith

----------


## Ryk Loske

Henry Haynes and Kenneth Burns,  Billie Moore and Johnny Gimble.

Ryk

----------


## Michael Weaver

My great grandparents wanted me to be a mandolin player and they both passed before getting to see it. I would sit them down and play away.

----------

CSIMelissa, 

lflngpicker, 

Michael Bridges

----------


## Steve L

Donal Lunny and Liam O'Flynn

----------


## UsuallyPickin

My Father .........

----------

CSIMelissa, 

David Watson, 

tkdboyd

----------


## tkdboyd

Have to agree with many listed, right now I would like to jam with Mike Marshall. He plays just about any stringed instrument and could on a fly play incredible rhythms and counterpoint melodies to whatever I was trying to achieve. It would truly be an awe inspiring experience.

----------


## Denny Gies

The Stanley Brothers and Emmy Lou Harris.

----------


## sumibuilt

Sophia Loren

----------

Timbofood

----------


## sumibuilt

:Frown:

----------


## RichM

I used to take banjo lessons from Tony Trischka. While Tony is an excellent teacher, just sitting in Tony's basement and picking out a few tunes with such a masterful player was more than worth the price of admission.

----------


## RichM

But since I didn't actually answer the question, I've considered (but never actually done) parting with big cash to do one of those rock n roll fantasy camps where Roger Daltrey has been a mentor, just so I could blast out an old Who tune like Can't Explain or Substitute with Roger singing lead. When I was a teen, The Who was my religion.

----------


## Timbofood

I guess I am pretty lucky, I really love playing with the gang I have played with for the last 39 years we still have fun, mostly.  Other than that, Pete Humphreys, Bill Halsey, Charles Patrick,a hatful of other local guys. Big boys? Wendy Miller, Marty Stuart, Doyle, Roland White, Jim McReynolds, Carter Stanley, Keith Whitley, George Harrison, Jeff Lynn.... Vivaldi!
I guess the list for me could get pretty long.

----------


## Dave LaBoone

Bela Fleck. Ask me again next week and I might have a different answer.

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## Caleb

Johnny Cash for country and old time songs ; Burl Ives for folk songs.

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Wow! Thanks to CSIMelissa! You've given us great permission to wax philosophical.
1. Autumn Ridge - a group of bluegrassers (Carroll Swam, guitar and lead vocals; Larry Minogue, dobro and harmony; AE Bull, bass and vocals; and Mike Traynor, banjo and vocals) years-and-years of smokey ole barrooms!
2. Steve Goodman and John Croce - thousands of miles and several personal phases (pleasant and unpleasant); the tempo and lope of their music lives in every mandolin I've touched. If you haven't listened to them with your mandolin in hand, do so!
3. Doc Watson, David Grier and my friend, Pat O'Brennan (the bard of the Chesapeake Bay). I see myself as the filler not the enclosure!
Thanks for listening!
 :Popcorn:

----------


## CSIMelissa

> Bela Fleck. Ask me again next week and I might have a different answer.


LOL!  (I'm in Lexington too!)

----------


## Skip Kelley

Robert Johnson for sure!

----------

lflngpicker, 

stevedenver

----------


## JeffD

> (Sandy Denny)


OK Niles, I will take your Sandy Denny and raise you one Eva Cassidy.

----------

Aunt Sukey

----------


## JeffD

I have long thought I might like to play music with Charlie Poole.

----------

Paul Kotapish

----------


## ricomando

> (Sandy Denny)


One of my biggest favorites is Sandy . you know I discovered her about 23 yrs ago through Fairport but it was only a few years ago that I found out she was the vocals with Plant in Battle of Evermore . So I had actually been listening to her for 32 years . 
Her light left us far to soon

----------

stevedenver

----------


## William Smith

My Gramps who taught me the basics, he's been gone long time now. 20 years? Then I  just have too many heroes
 from the past "the best music fer me" But to top the list I'll go With Clarence White, John Duffey, Don Reno+Bill Harrell+Red Smiley, way  too many more.

----------


## jaycat

> You know, this question fills an old geezer like me full of memories.
> If I could play with ANYONE, it wouldn't be anyone famous.
> If I could play with anyone, I would love to play with my old college buddies again
> I might not have been a very good musician back then, but the times we had were the best.
> I wish we could all play together again...
> 
> Joseph Baker
> Kentucky mandolin


That's a good one; maybe the best.

----------


## bohemianbiker

Hmm, when I was younger I would have said U2. Today ... probably the Indigo Girls.  It was one of their concerts that inspired me to start playing mando.  

Or to borrow a page from Joseph's playbook, some time ago I was a Peace Corps Volunteer, a high school teacher, and sometimes I used to strum the guitar and sing with the students after school/weekends.  Would love to do that again.  

Great thread!  bb

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Steve Earle, Ronnie McCoury, Allison Krauss, Peter Rowan, the the Beatles, the Grateful Dead...

----------


## JeffD

I would never want to play with one of the great mandolinners. I might take a workshop, or a lesson, from one or two, or perhaps meet a few, but to play with - impossible. I am not nearly good enough, and a universe where I could be that good is almost unrecognizably different from the one I live in.

Playing with Eva Cassidy would be different. At the level I am at I could, I think, provide creditable backup to her amazing vocals and even do ok on some turn-arounds and breaks, without at all taking the attention off her.

I have learned a lot just listening to what recordings of her can be found and emulating her vocals on mandolin is a graduate class in phrasing and improv.

I would like to play with Charlie Poole just because I think it would be a great time. I would probably not shine all that much, but I could likely hold my own, I think, at least enough to really really enjoy making music with him.

----------

Aunt Sukey, 

Jim, 

TonyP

----------


## Toni Schula

> Mozart.


I know where his grave is. He is burried somewhere else, of course, but I know where his grave is....

----------


## Toni Schula

To answer the question: Aaron Till.
Oh, I did at a workshop last weekend ;-)

----------


## Richard J

Levon Helm, George Harrison, John Lennon, J.J. Cale

----------


## roysboy

"'Playing with Eva Cassidy would be different. At the level I am at I could, I think, provide creditable backup to her amazing vocals and even do ok on some turn-arounds and breaks, without at all taking the attention off her.

I have learned a lot just listening to what recordings of her can be found and emulating her vocals on mandolin is a graduate class in phrasing and improv."'

This is a good observation I think , Jeff. Learning how to play an accompaniment role takes more thought and practice than a lot of us might think . I love listening to Claire Lynch's music for that reason , among others of course . Playing off of a vocal line is learning how to play the SONG not just the NOTES . And it doesn't just apply to bluegrass music , of course . Eva Cassidy's vocal gift was something absolutely magical and very inspiring to singers and players .

----------

Aunt Sukey

----------


## Robert Smyth

If I could play with anyone, it would be CSIMelissa!  She's a hottie!

Kidding aside, I'd want to play with Jerry Garcia.  He had so much to do with my musical growth and I feel I probably owe him more than anyone else in opening my eyes and ears to the joyful wonder of music.

In serious contention would be Vassar Clements.  If anyone had made a deal with the devil, it was Vassar Clements, and in my opinion, he got the better end of the deal.  I never got to see him before he passed...one of my few regrets.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> If I could play with anyone, it would be CSIMelissa!  She's a hottie!
> 
> Kidding aside, ..,


Wow, two statements most men would get beaten with handbags for, in one post. That's what I call courageous. 

But rather than torturing people I like with my playing, I'd rather play with total strangers...

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## journeybear

I've been avoiding this thread because, well, it's a frustrating topic. Most of my musical heroes are either dead or otherwise unattainable. But OK, I know we're just dreaming here, and dreams are free, so ...

First of all, I'm thinking about electric, because that's kind of how my mind works, even when I'm playing acoustic. And I feel more possibilities there. So the answer to this question involves putting together a dream band of sorts. This would include Jerry Garcia, Jimi Hendrix, and Jimmy Page on guitar, Lowell George and Duane Allman on slide, Phil Lesh or Jack Casady on bass (or both, can't decide), Mitch Mitchell, John Bonham, Keith Moon, and/or Ringo Starr on drums, Steve Winwood on organ and vocals, Stevie Wonder on harmonica and vocals, might as well have Sarah McLachlan, Bonnie Raitt, Lucinda Williams, and Janis Joplin on vocals, too. If I had to include a mandolinist to bounce off of, I would pick Jimmy Ryan. (Revisited Blood Oranges' "The Crying Tree" yesterday, and there's a great variety of wonderful stuff there.) I guess that should do it, or at least it would be a start.  :Wink: 

Now, if I were to keep it just acoustic, the list is a good bit shorter. Sure, I'd love to trade licks with David Grisman, Sam Bush, and Bill Monroe, but would I be able to get any playing time? (OK, that's a problem with the electric band, too.) But I want to be the best mandolinist in the room, and with those guys, that ain't too likely. But I would really love to jam with Robert Johnson. Also, Sonny Boy Williamson on harmonica. Maybe that would be good enough.  :Mandosmiley:  Oh, I guess I'd better bring Lucinda along too. I'd never hear the end of it if I didn't.  :Whistling:

----------


## Marc Ferry

I'd jam with Beethoven and see what he thinks of bluegrass  :Grin: 

Great question, by the way!

----------


## homermando

Sonny Sharrock and Elvin Jones and me on electric mando.

----------


## Mandolincelli

A lot of these fantasies could come true for a lot of these people if they attend the Mandolin Symposium next week in Santa Cruz.

----------


## Michael Weaver

> I'd jam with Beethoven and see what he thinks of bluegrass   Great question, by the way!


At least he wouldn't be able to hear you if you messed up.....

----------

Timbofood

----------


## sgarrity

I should add that I have been fortunate enough to play with some of my heroes......Mike Compton, roland White, Byron Berline.  Got to do a duet on Old Dangerfield with John Reischman at the Symposium a few years ago.  Picked with Jody Stecher, Rich Del Grosso, even The Dawg!

What I love about acoustic music in general is that the true giants and legends of the genre are pretty accessible people.

----------

DataNick

----------


## jimbob

Lester, Earl and Marty Stuart. Also Vince Gil and Bill Monroe

----------


## fernmando

Chris Squire, Robert Fripp, Bill Bruford, Carl Palmer, Geddy Lee, Tony Levin, Tony Rice, Jordan Rudess, James McKinney, Adrian Belew, Pat Mastelotto....

----------


## CSIMelissa

> If I could play with anyone, it would be CSIMelissa!  She's a hottie!


Ha, ha, ha - that made my day! LOL

----------


## CSIMelissa

> I've been avoiding this thread because, well, it's a frustrating topic. Most of my musical heroes are either dead or otherwise unattainable. But OK, I know we're just dreaming here, and dreams are free, so ...
> 
> First of all, I'm thinking about electric, because that's kind of how my mind works, even when I'm playing acoustic. And I feel more possibilities there. So the answer to this question involves putting together a dream band of sorts. This would include Jerry Garcia, Jimi Hendrix, and Jimmy Page on guitar, Lowell George and Duane Allman on slide, Phil Lesh or Jack Casady on bass (or both, can't decide), Mitch Mitchell, John Bonham, Keith Moon, and/or Ringo Starr on drums, Steve Winwood on organ and vocals, Stevie Wonder on harmonica and vocals, might as well have Sarah McLachlan, Bonnie Raitt, Lucinda Williams, and Janis Joplin on vocals, too. If I had to include a mandolinist to bounce off of, I would pick Jimmy Ryan. (Revisited Blood Oranges' "The Crying Tree" yesterday, and there's a great variety of wonderful stuff there.) I guess that should do it, or at least it would be a start. 
> 
> Now, if I were to keep it just acoustic, the list is a good bit shorter. Sure, I'd love to trade licks with David Grisman, Sam Bush, and Bill Monroe, but would I be able to get any playing time? (OK, that's a problem with the electric band, too.) But I want to be the best mandolinist in the room, and with those guys, that ain't too likely. But I would really love to jam with Robert Johnson. Also, Sonny Boy Williamson on harmonica. Maybe that would be good enough.  Oh, I guess I'd better bring Lucinda along too. I'd never hear the end of it if I didn't.


Well, why don't you just invite the Moody Blues too and some other random folk singers so there's no more room left on the stage! LOL

----------

stevedenver

----------


## JeffD

Marty Stuart is one of my favorite mandolinners, and I would love to chat with him, and maybe take a lesson. But are you kidding? Play with him? There are quicker easier ways to embarrass myself.

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## JeffD

> If you could play with any musician, living or dead, who would you chose?


Living, definitely.

----------

bruce.b, 

CSIMelissa, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jim, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## st_brickworks

Hm, let's see…

JS Bach
Sam Bush
Fats Waller
Paul Gilbert
Chris Thile (especially drunk Chris)

but most of all, it'd have to be Darrell Scott and Tim O'Brien.

There may be many other musicians I admire as much or more, but I can't think of many people who'd be quite so much fun to be around.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## tkdboyd

> Marty Stuart is one of my favorite mandolinners, and I would love to chat with him, and maybe take a lesson. But are you kidding? Play with him? There are quicker easier ways to embarrass myself.


I guess we need to define some terms...I'm not going to get up on stage and try to play up to any of these people listed. I would love to jam with them, watch and listen up close. Some of the best ways to learn is to hop in there and play, listen, and watch. It would be a blast. But to "perform" with them...I am with you there. No need to show how great these people are by showing how lousy I am! :-)

----------


## journeybear

> Well, why don't you just invite the Moody Blues too and some other random folk singers so there's no more room left on the stage! LOL


Well, not the Moody Blues, they don't float my boat. There are others I could have mentioned, but I was trying to be selective. Really I was!  :Grin:  No folk singers on my list either - looking for musicians to jam with, not singers to back up.  :Wink:  But on further review, I see that this is kind of an audition list. Yes, that's right - these guys will have to duke it out to see who will get to play with ME!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## CSIMelissa

> I guess we need to define some terms...I'm not going to get up on stage and try to play up to any of these people listed. I would love to jam with them, watch and listen up close. Some of the best ways to learn is to hop in there and play, listen, and watch. It would be a blast. But to "perform" with them...I am with you there. No need to show how great these people are by showing how lousy I am! :-)


But don't you know, in this imagined post, we all can play well.  I mean seriously, if I tried to play with Peter Buck or Mike Mills like I said I wanted to, I would probably reduce those two men to tears and NOT because I played their songs so movingly! LOL

----------


## CSIMelissa

> Well, not the Moody Blues, they don't float my boat. There are others I could have mentioned, but I was trying to be selective. Really I was!  No folk singers on my list either - looking for musicians to jam with, not singers to back up.  But on further review, I see that this is kind of an audition list. Yes, that's right - these guys will have to duke it out to see who will get to play with ME!


The Moodies were just a random band I pulled out of the air. Just teasing you because you listed so many and obviously put thought into it.

----------


## JeffD

If I could play really really well, I would be one of those people you'all want to play with.

----------

Caleb, 

CSIMelissa

----------


## journeybear

> The Moodies were just a random band I pulled out of the air. Just teasing you because you listed so many and obviously put thought into it.


Oh yeah, a *lot* of thought. Pretty much my standard go-to list, if presented somewhat differently.  :Wink:

----------


## LA Mando

Vivaldi
Art Garfunkel
Carlos Santana
Radim Zenkl
O'Carolan

(I'm a bit eclectic.)

----------


## Ellen T

> Marty Stuart is one of my favorite mandolinners, and I would love to chat with him, and maybe take a lesson. But are you kidding? Play with him? There are quicker easier ways to embarrass myself.


Hey, that's what fantasies are for!  Well, some of them...  :Grin:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...these guys will have to duke it out to see who will get to play with ME! :mandosmiley:


That's the spirit! I am really considering playing with you. Wait - I'm already doing it...!

----------

journeybear

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

If i were to move this question away from mandolins for a moment,i guess i'd love to play Guitar with my all time favourites 'ZZ-Top'.
Those guys make me smile inside & outside every time i listen to them. I guess 'Eagles' do the same for me as well - move over Joe Walsh (not !),
                   Ivan  :Grin:  :Wink:

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## Michael Weaver

> If i were to move this question away from mandolins for a moment,i guess i'd love to play Guitar with my all time favourites 'ZZ-Top'. Those guys make me smile inside & outside every time i listen to them. I guess 'Eagles' do the same for me as well - move over Joe Walsh (not !), Ivan  Video Link: http://youtu.be/d6w6_gKlysE


I feel the same way about both bands and even more so about the Eagles. Every time I listen to them I love them more.

----------


## kevbuch

So, if I chose a dinosaur or a caveman, it would have the temperament  and capability to jam with me?

----------


## Michael Weaver

> So, if I chose a dinosaur or a caveman, it would have the temperament  and capability to jam with me?


Of course...everyone knows that!

----------


## Austin Bob

This list is not complete without Tiny Moore. Imagine sitting in on this jam session, along with Jethro Burns and David Grisman.

----------

Michael Weaver, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

tkdboyd

----------


## farmerjones

It sure would've been fun to sit with John Hartford. 

David Grisman or Neil Young, respectively.
Neither seem to compete when they play.

----------

stevedenver

----------


## Tommcgtx

Including, but not limited to......
David Grisman
Sarah Jarosz
Tom Waits
Stephane Grappelli
Robert Fripp
Sonny & Brownie
Leon Redbone
Nick Drake
Robert Cray
Toots Hibbert
Darby O'gill
Mos Eisley Cantina Band (why not?)
King David

----------


## st_brickworks

> Of course...everyone knows that!


How long have you been waiting for the opportunity to come up to use that picture? :D

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## tkdboyd

> Neither seem to compete when they play.


I truly think this is key to getting to the next level, not trying to compete, but to have a musical conversation. Sometimes for fun, there can be some "Check this out" but for the most part it is about communicating.

Mike Marshall has been my "goto" guy lately to watch. No matter who he is playing with he is communicating with them and many times accentuating what the other is doing without concern for how he might be perceived, nothing to prove, just make really cool music.

----------


## Ron Cox

Not that i would be good enough to Jam with them but,

John Denver and John Summers (Summer's for his writing, Denver for his singing)

Mick Molony

The Beatles (just cuz it would be cool)

the original members of Styx (Boat on a River)

Chris Thile (Robin and Marian, and House of Tom Bombadil).

John Duffey (Seldom Scene)

----------


## Steve Lavelle

Levon Helm, John Hartford, David Bromberg, Vassar Clements, and Tut Taylor.

They all seem(ed) to know how to play WITH other people.

----------


## Michael Weaver

> How long have you been waiting for the opportunity to come up to use that picture? :D


I would love to say I waited for years but unfortunately I googled "dinosaur playing mandolin" and there she was.

----------

DataNick

----------


## truck2242

To have Emmylou Harris sing harmony with me would be a dream realized.  She makes anyone sound better.

----------

CSIMelissa, 

F-2 Dave, 

stevedenver

----------


## Steve Zawacki

Let's see...
- Duet: Anne Murray
- Band: Zac Brown or Jimmy Buffett

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## Timbofood

Well, my door is mostly open when I am around.....
Y'all come!
Generally something cool to drink and the grill is right outside!
The invitation has been offered to a pretty wide scope of pickers and I see no reason to be as generous as so many have been to me.

----------


## Jim

I like to jam with just about anybody. :Grin:  All the great pickers mentioned would be fine with me , but I truly wish I could have played some music with Jimi Hendrix. I've played along with his recordings and would sure love to trade licks on his or my tunes.

----------


## Bluetickhound

Dead? Easy....John McGann and  Allison Stephens. Live? I could go ahead and die if I had the chance to play with Emma Beaton, Matt Arcara, Wes Corbett and Brigette Kearney... but that would leave out Jake Joliff who is on my short list of favorite mandolinists.... I would also put Eva Holbrook and her sisters on the list but I would be too awestruck by the sheer amount of talent (and beauty)���� in one room to even play.  Solly Burton would be a guy I would LOVE to jam with and just have a conversation about his approach to playing. If you haven't heard him, do yourself a huge favor and look him up! I would be remiss if I didn't mention Sierra Hull and Adam Steffey as folks I would love to learn from!

----------


## Ed Goist

> Ok, fun question, if you could jam with anyone who would you choose? Another mandolinist? A band? Mind you, for this fantasy question they can be alive or dearly departed.
> 
> I would love to play with Peter Buck and Mike Mills from REM (no surprise there - Peter inspired me) or if they weren't available, I'd choose the Bangles since they have used mandolins in songs on their past 3 albums.
> 
> Have fun pretending people!


Okay, here's what I'd do...

A large, old, meeting hall, with great acoustics, and in a neat location would be reserved on a Saturday night. Then, the following group of musicians would be invited to a _"musical gathering"_ to take place at the hall. The event would include a pot luck dinner, a long discussion about mandolins & music, and then jamming into the wee hours of the morning...

Here my list of Invitees:
Jim Richter
Don Julin
Scott Tichenor
Steve Gibson
Jill McAuley
Marty Henrickson
Jamie Stanek
Max Girouard
Rick Jones
Terry Lewis
Jim MacDaniel
Shaun Garrity
Tom Sullivan
Giselle Duval
Eric Cogar
Larry Sherman
Robin Moss
Ted Eschliman
Ron Bird
Jeff Loudermelt
Mark Graibus
Joe Newberry
Pete Mallinson
John Bartholomew
Doug Sorenson
Scott Riggs
Richard Pyke
Darren Kern
Marc Woodward
Rene from Germany
Rosemary Philips
Jimi Hocking
Jim Garber
Steven Cantrell
Bruce Harvie
Mike Compton
Olga Egorova
Peter Jenner
Brett Byers
Andrew Hendryx
David Lewis
Steve Sorensen
Cheryl Watson
Bert Deivert
Barry Mitterhoff
Bill Bussmann
David Long
Rebecca Lovell
Megan Lovell
Ashley Broder
Don Stiernberg

Now THAT would be a party!

----------

journeybear, 

sgarrity

----------


## Pasha Alden

I would have a big castle in Scotland or somewhere fancy in the UK and wish to play with Mike Oldfield and just to spread the happiness I would like also to have Dave Mansfield and Jethro Tull and REM playing alongside me.
Or even a fancy wine estate in SA.

The following to invite:
Ed Goist,
Mandolinlee
Doug C
Jim Garber
Jim who is on my music with a purpose channel
DataNick
Max&  Laurie
Brandon Sumner
Jeff from Jbovier
Laura from Song of the week channel
Bertram 
Allen Hopkins
Andy Boden
and actually all my mandolin list of friends on my profile - that would be a dream mandolin party!
Last but certainly not least
Don Julin
Don Stiernberg




Yep, that would be my mandolin session/party to dream of!

----------

Bertram Henze, 

DataNick, 

Ed Goist, 

Jim

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I would have a big castle in Scotland or somewhere fancy in the UK


Fancy something like the big dancing hall inside Blair Castle - lots of room and lots of hangers for coats and mandolins on the wall...  :Grin:

----------


## David Lewis

I one of the lucky ones who's played with some of the best, so ... Hmmmm. If I could play with anyone, rick Danko, the letterman band, the Sam bush band. 

I wanted to say me, to see just how bad it sounds, but I couldn't work out a way to say I'd play with myself for the learning experience without sounding ... Wrong.

----------


## Ed Goist

> I would have a big castle in Scotland or somewhere fancy in the UK and wish to play with Mike Oldfield and just to spread the happiness I would like also to have Dave Mansfield and Jethro Tull and REM playing alongside me.
> Or even a fancy wine estate in SA.
> 
> The following to invite:
> Ed Goist ...snip...


...Awesome. Thank you. I'm there!  :Grin: 




> ...Mandolinlee...


Lee and some of the other great Ohio pickers were excluded from my list only because I've been fortunate enough to have already played with them multiple times, and I knew their presence at my _"mythic gathering"_ would be a lock!  :Smile: 

Also, Pasha, consider yourself invited...Come to think of it, let's go _"Open House"_, so all Cafe members are hereby invited!  :Cool: 

We'd also have a _"pick exchange"_ at the party with all members bringing a favorite type of pick to the party and putting it in a bowl. At the end of the night every participant gets to draw a pick from the bowl as they leave.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...At the end of the night every participant gets to draw a pick from the bowl as they leave.


I'll take one of those inconspicous brown ones...  :Grin:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Gelsenbury

If I could play mandolin with Robin Bullock or David Surette, it would make me a better player and an even happier person.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Vince Gill--because my voice blends with his really well, he's a great picker, and a really nice guy.

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## Ryk Loske

> If I could play mandolin with Robin Bullock or David Surette, it would make me a better player and an even happier person.


I can vouch for David.  He and Susie and their daughters are great company as well as wonderful musicians.

Ryk

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Paul Cowham

Impossible to say, but Django Reinhardt would have to be high up the list don't think I've seen anyone else mention him...

----------


## journeybear

Well, thank you Ed, for your interest, confidence and bravery. Really - anyone wanting to jam with me ought to set their sights a little higher! I'm OK, I suppose, and what I may lack in chops I try to make up for with style and inventivenss, or rather, a willingness to try and find ways to play what I think is meant to be played at the time, with what is at hand. But by and large, you could do better. But thanks - for including me on your list, and putting me that high on it, and so far above Rebecca Lovell.  :Disbelief: 

I do have to wonder whether it would be such a good idea to have that many strings buzzing at once in one room, great acoustics or not. It's far more likely that most will be out of tune than all in tune. Add in echoing, and people playing different versions of the tunes at the same time, and the result will be cacophony. Then there's logistics: If it's organized into a picking circle, with some fifty pickers it is going to take a long time to get through songs, if everyone takes a turn. Even a quick one like "Foggy Mountain Breakdown," which clocks in at under 15 seconds - say everyone takes two rides (only fair), it's going to go on for 25 minutes!   :Disbelief:  I know I probably just got uninvited. Oh well!  :Frown: 

Oh wait - what am I saying? This is all about fantasy, and real concerns have no place here. Never mind ...  :Whistling:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Pasha Alden

Thanks Bertram: I think I like that!

----------


## Pasha Alden

I like it Ed! Also that pick swapping plan!  Love that and yes, let's have the entire mando café wow, I can imagine one mandoparty - the biggest day in history! (says she with great enthusiasm)

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

I think the cool thing about having a very large group is that I believe it would naturally self-divide into smaller, more manageable jamming groups around the hall, and it would thus be cool to see how these smaller groups form and interact. (Would players of the same genre tend to cluster? What other factors might guide the group formations?)

----------


## mandroid

Name dropping Aide, Im not that fussy,  the whole Pub jam session Population of Ireland
 Seattle and Portland .. 

 but I dont live in any of them and  travel is Expensive, so I dont  get that much out of town ..  


Gigs are turf.. and contested  ..   :Redface:

----------


## lukmanohnz

James Taylor, Dolly Parton, Derek Trucks, Sheryl Crow

----------


## sgarrity

I've had the good fortune of getting to pick with cafe members across the country.  Always a good time!  I like your idea Ed!

----------

DataNick, 

Ed Goist, 

Pasha Alden

----------


## Miked

King David:  One of the best 10-string psaltery players ever!
For someone who's on earth, I'll go with Marty Stuart.

----------


## Jeff Mando

Christina Hendricks--plays accordion. (Mad Men fan!)

----------


## maj34

I like playing all sorts of music, but I really, really love small jams where you get to know someone both personally and musically.  So if I had 24 hours to kill, here's how I'd like to do it.

I'd like to sit on the porch all afternoon and sing folk songs with Doc Watson.
Then I'd cook dinner with Julia Child.
After dinner, I'd grab my fiddle and play tunes into the wee hours of the morning with James Bryan and Norman Blake.
I'd wake up early and have coffee with Mark Twain.
Then I'd hop on a riverboat and play rhythm guitar for John Hartford and his fiddler of choice (hopefully Gene Goforth) until it was time to go home. 

I could easily fill up a year with different scenarios and different players, but this would be the first and the last day!

----------

Jim, 

Ryk Loske

----------


## Mark Wilson

Don Julin. 

If I survived that maybe David Grisman

Still trying to get my son interested in learning.  Playing with him would be pretty cool

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Tony Rice for sure, i think theres never been anyone better than him at creating an interesting, spacious background to play over. Also i really like the way mandolin mixes with guitar.

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## Darren Bailey

Incredible String Band in 1968 or Fairport Convention 1970 or The Black Crowes 1996 or The Band 1969 or Greensky Bluegrass any time they care to pick.

----------

stevedenver

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

Wow, the lists here are very interesting! I'm going to have to look up a lot of these artists whom I haven't heard of, or know the music that goes with their names.
My hubby and I have this little joke/fantasy ever since we set up house. Whenever I vaccuum, I take the dining room chairs and piano bench to the other side of the living room. Before I knew about bluegrass and old time, I was all about classical music. So, he would ask who I was setting up the chairs for, and I would say that I was setting up them up for Jamie Laredo (piano), Itzak Perlman (violin), Yoyo Ma (cello), and Richard Stolzman (clarinet). Yes, that's only three chairs and a bench.
Now that I have a new music category, I guess I'd be setting up for Chris Thile, John Reischman, and Mike Marshall with his mando-cello. Who would be on the bench? Little 'ole me, trying to keep up... I wish I had more chairs to invite more. Peter Ostruoshko can have the bench and I'll stand.
Oh, in a fantasy jam, I'd have a bigger room and more chairs, and my list would duplicate several already mentioned. I'd invite Sierra Hull and Sarah Jarosz...
Also, I would definitely want to jam with J. S. Bach. Beethoven (pre-hearing loss). Brahms. My birthday-buddy, Mozart (January 27). Oh, and the fairy-tale music man, Peter Tchaikovsky. I am curious what these guys would come up with in today's music world...

And, I do really like the idea of the giant Mandoline Cafe MandoParty in a castle. 
What a fun discussion!

----------


## lflngpicker

> Robert Johnson for sure!


Hey Skip-- Sweet Home Chicago and Kind Hearted Woman are my two fav's of Robert Johnson.  Traveling Riverside Blues comes in a close third.  What do you think?

----------


## bigskygirl

Paul Stanley, Johnny Cash, and Jimmy Page.

----------


## mandocrucian

Uh,....define _"play"_....


(Tia Carrerre, aka "Babraham Lincoln" )
(Oh....and for all those who don't have the faintest idea of who *Sandy Denny* was... wikipedia: Sandy Denny ;  allmusic: Sandy Denny Bio)

----------


## JEStanek

I would say Marilyn Monroe and after about 4 strums suggest we ditch the mandolins and have a nice glass of wine and a dip in the pool.

Seriously, I think I would really enjoy playing with Dan Zanes. I love what he does.  Thile could be in the audience bobbing his head in appreciation.

Jamie

PS. I may have too active an imagination.

----------

Caleb, 

journeybear

----------


## JimRichter

The living:

Mark Knopfler
Kid Ramos
James Harman
Jimmie Vaughn
Darrell Scott
Tim O'Brien
Ian Anderson
Billy Gibbons
Cesar Rosas
David Hidalgo
John Mayer

----------


## JimRichter

The deceased:

Courtney Johnson
Hollywood Fats
Magic Sam
Earl Hooker
Freddie King
Slim Harpo
Little Walter
Dave Guard
Buddy Holly
Roy Orbison
Gene Vincent
Levon Helm
Rick Danko

----------


## CSIMelissa

I need to add a name to my "play with anyone list".  I just saw Judy Collins in concert in a very small venue tonight. So elegant, confident and wow, that voice! I would accompany her any day, as long as she was playing her gorgeous 12-string guitar, that is.  I want to be Judy Collins when I am 75.

----------


## David Watson

My Father. He was a fiddler in a band post WWII and died in 1950 when I was 5. I have heard he was an excellent fiddler.

----------

Caleb, 

Ed Goist, 

Michael Weaver

----------


## journeybear

> I would say Marilyn Monroe and after about 4 strums suggest we ditch the mandolins and have a nice glass of wine and a dip in the pool.


Some like it hot ...  :Whistling:  Hey, this would be alright with me, too. She could even bring a ukulele.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Michael Bridges

But NO banjo!


> Some like it hot ...  Hey, this would be alright with me, too. She could even bring a ukulele.

----------


## Austin Bob

I would love to go back in time and play with the early B-52's. They had so much energy, and the audience really seemed to have fun watching them.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Andy Hatfield

> Ok, fun question, if you could jam with anyone who would you choose? Another mandolinist? A band? Mind you, for this fantasy question they can be alive or dearly departed.
> 
> Have fun pretending people!


I would go Sam Bush and right now, just to feel what it's like to play with that GROOVE and TIME.

Jack

----------


## Rex Hart

The Band at big pink in 1968/69, Pete Ham,Jimmy Martin, The Beatles during Rubber Soul recording sessions, Jackson Browne 1974,Bill Monroe, New Grass Revival with Courtney Johnson, Allison Krauss around 1992, Neil Young in 1970.....

----------


## JeffD

Thinking about this some - I wonder how much fun some of these folks would be to play with. 

I get the impression, just from what I see and read (no access to any insider info), that Marty Stuart, if you have the chops, is fun to play with. It seems he is always uplifting those on stage with him, and he seems to really listen to those playing with him.

Ray Benson, (Asleep at the Wheel), seems to me also would be fun to play with, if you had the chops.


I am not as sure of Chris Thile. If I had the chops to hang with him and play. Not because of his ability, but more because of his youth. He is young enough and plugged into the culture of his age group in a way I cannot be, and that would just make it uncomfortable.

Also, I think Chris is smart, genius smart, real powerful mind. Just from some of the things he has said and connections he has made and ideas he has put next to each other and impressions I get. I have had the good fortune to interact personally with some of the smartest people on the planet, not musical geniuses, or famous in any popular culture way, but real deal once or twice in a decade smart, and while typically very very nice and often gregarious people, it can be kind of prickly and uncomfortable being social with them. 

So what about Bill Monroe? Was he fun to play with? I don't know.


In all that I said I must keep in mind that I might not be the easiest to get along with myself. What is it they say - if you meet a jerk in the morning you met a jerk, while if you meet a jerk in the morning, after lunch, and all day long meeting jerk after jerk after jerk, well maybe you are the jerk.

But I do make a very concerted effort to be fun to play with, constantly listening, musically interacting, smiling, trying to include everyone, laughing a lot.

----------


## stevedenver

Its an overwhelming question on so many levels.  Makes me cringe if I really get into it. Side by side with DAWG???? ........

Robert Johnson, as I know his music so well, and play most of it too and I am so curious about his life.

and

John Sebastian, someone who's talent, musical breadth, character and musicianship I have admired since I was very young.

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

I agree, stevedenver.
I know I'd be so overwhelmed if I actually had any of these artists show up at my humble abode and play their music in my presence. I'd be finger-locked and tongue-tied in two seconds. But, hey, it's a fantasy, and those aren't meant to actually happen.
If I ever have the opportunity to jam with one or more of the great artists, I hope I'd just remember to breathe, listen, make some noise, play, and have fun.
Jeepers, I have to remember that _now_ when I play at the local jam with the wonderful regular folks who participate!
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Makes me cringe if I really get into it. Side by side with DAWG???? .....


You get used to the experience... I have repeatedly had the opportunity to play with musicians I had previously admired on stage (*); once you get past the adrenaline shock, you realize
- that these are human beings like you and me, and mostly nice ones at that,
- that getting used to adrenaline shocks improves your playing,
- how to deal with adrenaline hangovers the following morning.

* e.g. Tommy Sands, Siobhan Kennedy (Irish not American)

----------


## farmerjones

> Side by side with DAWG???? ....


Sure. After watching Greatful Dawg, all I wanted to do is sit down beside those guys, and jam.

----------


## jaycat

> . . . I have had the good fortune to interact personally with some of the smartest people on the planet . . .


It's true; he did stop by my house the other day.

----------

Austin Bob

----------


## Ellen T

Ooh!  Ooh! (In my best Arnold Horschack voice)  I need to add two to my list:  Suzy Bogguss and Rodney Dillard.  I've seen them both in medium-venue concerts, and they seem very laid-back and approachable.  I love S.B.'s taste in music, and her lovely voice (one of the best ever, IMO), and who wouldn't want to play with one of the crazy Darling clan?  He was a riot at the concert, and a heck of a guitar player.  His wife plays a mean banjo, too.

----------


## journeybear

stevedenver, I like your choices. I've met, however briefly, the two on your list that were available in my lifetime - Grisman backstage one year at Winterhawk, Sebastian at the recording studio in Woodstock where, upon his suggestion, the Philadelphia Jug Band was spending a weekend recording its first album. 

Grisman was jamming with a few folks during dinner time, and while I may have had the gumption to jump in (though I doubt it), I didn't have my mandolin there, as I was there for press. Sebastian stopped by that Sunday afternoon to see how things were going - pretty well, and almost all done - and hung out for a little while. If someone had had the idea to jam a bit, I would have been all over that. He was nice enough to pose with us for a photo, which was included in the art work for the album, of course.  :Wink:  Still, it meant a great deal to us for him to take a personal interest in our project. It was the music of The Lovin' Spoonful and The Jim Kweskin Jug Band that mattered so much to us, and got us all started on our journeys through the ragged glory that is jug band music.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

stevedenver

----------


## JeffD

> It's true; he did stop by my house the other day.


 :Laughing:

----------


## GuitarDogs62

I honestly thought about this for awhile and finally thought that I would choose the group of people I jam with weekly and two other locations and people monthly. You see these people has taught me so much and has made jamming so much fun. Honestly at the end of the day this is who I want and will continue to Jam with.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## FatBear

> Christina Hendricks--plays accordion. (Mad Men fan!)


I like that.  I'd say a small group of mixed instruments, maximum two of each.  And I would choose only patient people because playing with me would require a lot of patience.

----------


## lorrainehornig

Mike Marshall...he such a nice guy and I think playing would him would be learning experience as well as a privilege!

----------


## FatBear

> My Father. He was a fiddler in a band post WWII and died in 1950 when I was 5. I have heard he was an excellent fiddler.


Yeah, believe it or not, I think I'd pick my father-in-law.  I never met him, but as my wife and her siblings tell me he played fiddle, guitar, and mandolin from childhood till he died (old) and was very good.  They tell me that he was one of those Kentucky front porch or kitchen table jammers who just sat with his friends and played and played and played.  It was what he did for fun and relaxation and my wife assures me that it wasn't just a once-in-a-while event.  He also has a reputation for being very decent and patient.  (Notice I keep coming back to patient? :-)

----------

